# Dedicated refrigerator circuit



## Yikes (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm just a dumb architect trying to understand Calif Elec Code 210.52 (B) 1 and 2:

For an apartment, is a refrigerator REQUIRED to be on its own dedicated circuit?


----------



## raider1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I can only comment on the NEC and not any Californian amendments.

210.52(B) basically gives us 2 options for the refrigerator circuit.

1. The refrigerator can be on one of the required 20 amp small appliance branch circuits or..

2. The refrigerator can be on an individual branch circuit rated at least 15 amps.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in agreement with raider1. I have seen it done both ways here.

pc1


----------



## codeworks (Aug 19, 2011)

If i put it on its own circuit, i'll use a single device, simply because that's what the inspectors where i used to live asked for, and  it is after, all for a dedicated piece of equipment. I'm not inclined to put a fridge  on the small appliance branch circuits because a) it's not a "small appliance, and b) if the gfci trips when no one is home, you may lose a lot of groceries

noah webster wrote the dictionary, daniel webster was a statesment


----------



## raider1 (Aug 19, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> If i put it on its own circuit, i'll use a single device, simply because that's what the inspectors where i used to live asked for, and  it is after, all for a dedicated piece of equipment.


The definition of Individual branch circuit does indicate that the circuit can only supply a single piece of utilization equipment so a strict reading of 210.52(B)(1) Exception #2 would require a single receptacle not a duplex. Now with that being said a lot of inspectors do allow a duplex on the individual branch circuit for the fridge as long as the receptacle is located behind the appliance.



> I'm not inclined to put a fridge  on the small appliance branch circuits because a) it's not a "small appliance, and b) if the gfci trips when no one is home, you may lose a lot of groceriesnoah webster wrote the dictionary, daniel webster was a statesment


If the receptacle for the fridge is not located so as to serve the counter top it does not need to be GFCI protected. I commonly see the receptacle serving the fridge be the first one on the small appliance branch circuit thereby allowing the GFCI protection to be located at the next receptacle and allowing the frige to be on a non-gfci protected receptacle.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have seen the recptacle outlet behind the fridge as a single dedicated outlet and installed with a duplex as raider sez, both ways have been allowed in area municipalities. I would be ok with it as long as the duplex is behind the fridge.

When was the last time you moved your fridge out anyway?

One added item of note: A receptacle outlet can also be installed behind a dishwasher when the dishwasher has a plug type cord!

Chew on that one for awhile!

pc1


----------



## raider1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> One added item of note: A receptacle outlet can also be installed behind a dishwasher when the dishwasher has a plug type cord!
> 
> Chew on that one for awhile!
> 
> pc1


Yes, but does that receptacle outlet constitute the accessible disconnect that is required for the dishwasher?  

Chris


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't some if not all refrigerator manuals call for a 15 or 20 amp dedicated circuit? I'm not a resi guy, but the plans I have looked at for the dwellings we do have kitchen equipment schedules. Therefore it may be a possibility the inspector could ding you on 110.3(B).


----------



## raider1 (Aug 19, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Don't some if not all refrigerator manuals call for a 15 or 20 amp dedicated circuit? I'm not a resi guy, but the plans I have looked at for the dwellings we do have kitchen equipment schedules. Therefore it may be a possibility the inspector could ding you on 110.3(B).


That is assuming that the fridge is there at the final inspection.  

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dishwahers outlet behind dishwasher

NEC 422.16 (2)

(4) The receptacle shall be located in the space occupied by the appliance OR adjacent thereto.

(5) The receptacle shall be accessible.

pc1


----------



## raider1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Dishwahers outlet behind dishwasher NEC 422.16 (2)
> 
> (4) The receptacle shall be located in the space occupied by the appliance OR adjacent thereto.
> 
> ...


Yes, 422.26(2) permits a cord and plug connected dishwasher, but the requirement for the disconnecting means comes from 422.33 for cord and plug connected equipment.

422.33 requires that the attachment plug and receptacle be accessible, which IMHO an attachment plug and receptacle located behind the dishwasher would not be.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Chris,

I would have to agree with you, if a dishwasher has to have two screws removed and has to be pulled from it's opening below the counter top. IMHO it's not meeting the code of being accessible.

I'm sure there are other ways around this like having the side panel between the sink base cabinet and the dishwasher removed or cut out to comply.

Thanks,

pc1


----------

